# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Ո՞վ այս տարի կդառնա ֆուտբոլի Հայաստանի չեմպիոն

## John

Վերջին 5-6 տարիներին 1-ին անգամ չեմպիոնի կոչման համար լուրջ պայքար է ծավալվել: Ձեր կարծիքով ո՞ր թիմը կդառնա չեմպիոն:

----------


## Աբելյան

Փյունիկը

----------


## Sergey

Արարատը, բայց սա ավելի շուտ ցանկություն է, քան կանխագուշակում :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

իիի բա Ցեմենտաը…Ուլիսը ի՞նչի չկան  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## John

Ես հույս ունեմ, որ «Արարատը» կդառնա չեմպիոն, բայց նրա ու «Փյունիկի» շանսերը հավասար եմ գնահատում:

----------


## Cesare

Փյունիկը :
Չնայած իմ համար կապ չունի :

----------


## Adriano_Celentano

Իմ կարծիքով Փյունիկը:

----------


## Davids

Երեւի մշտական չեմպիոնը՝ Փյունիկը

----------


## Vahe

Ուզում եմ որ Արարատը դառնա այս տարի չեմպիոն: Հեգնել ենք արդեն Փյունիկից:

----------


## John

Արարատի մարզչի փոփոխությունից հետո համարյա համոզվեցի, որ Փյունիկն է դառնալու…

----------


## Godfather

Կուզեի Բանանցը դառնար,բայց դե պարզա որ փյունիկնա դառնալու :Sad:

----------

